# Need a few good pirate names and pirate ship names



## NewJeffCT

As usual, I'm suffering writer's block in coming up with names.  I need a few good names for both pirates and pirate ships... I looked up famous pirate ship names, and I'm afraid most of the better ones are too well known (The Revenge, the Black Pearl, etc)

and, I need a few pirate names for ship captains as well - and, again, Blackbeard, Calico Jack Rackham and Anne Bonny are too well known.

Thanks


----------



## Walknot

Ironic:  Schlomo the Quick
Hyperbolic:  One Ton Nate
Chronic:  Sloop Dog


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Aaarrrrrrrthur?

Aaarrrrrchibald?

Sorry...couldn't resist.

Anyway, how about:

SHIPS:

Sea Wasp
Rebellion
Triton's Bane
The Devil's Skiff
Carribean Queen ()
The Fearless
Neptune's Ghost
Muerte
The Salty Viper


CAPTAINS:

Happy John Rakehell
Anne the Unforgiven
Deepwater Dan
Capt. Lucas Seven-Skull
Dandy Jack Blacksabre


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Walknot said:


> Chronic:  Sloop Dog




That is hilarious on so many levels!


----------



## UngainlyTitan

Most pirate names are pretty ordinary, Morgan, Kidd, Teach (aka Blackbeard) and so forth. As for ship names, steal from the Royal Navy, wikipedia has a pretty comprehensive list of RN ship names, some pretty cool names in there, Audacious, Warspite, Repulse, Devestation, Thunderer and so forth.


----------



## El Mahdi

It's shameless pillaging of names (but hey, "pillaging" is what pirates do), but WizKids Pirates cards are a great source of names.


----------



## Aramax

My all time favorite ship name

The War-Bride


----------



## NewJeffCT

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Aaarrrrrrrthur?
> 
> Aaarrrrrchibald?
> 
> Sorry...couldn't resist.
> 
> Anyway, how about:
> 
> SHIPS:
> 
> Sea Wasp
> Rebellion
> Triton's Bane
> The Devil's Skiff
> Carribean Queen ()
> The Fearless
> Neptune's Ghost
> Muerte
> The Salty Viper
> 
> 
> CAPTAINS:
> 
> Happy John Rakehell
> Anne the Unforgiven
> Deepwater Dan
> Capt. Lucas Seven-Skull
> Dandy Jack Blacksabre




Thanks - some good ones.


----------



## Oni

For some reason or another I got a pack for this little ship battle game where you build the ships out of cards you punched the pieces out of.  Anyway the upshot of that is one of the ships I got was the Longshanks which I thought was a terribly cool name.  Evidently it was supposed to be pretty fast.


----------



## NewJeffCT

El Mahdi said:


> It's shameless pillaging of names (but hey, "pillaging" is what pirates do), but WizKids Pirates cards are a great source of names.




I like it - though, I notice they stole a few names (Arabella is from "Captain Blood" no?)


----------



## El Mahdi

Oni said:


> For some reason or another I got a pack for this little ship battle game where you build the ships out of cards you punched the pieces out of. Anyway the upshot of that is one of the ships I got was the Longshanks which I thought was a terribly cool name. Evidently it was supposed to be pretty fast.




Yep, that's the Pirates Collectible Pocketmodel game from WizKids (WizKids - Pirates of the Spanish Main).  It's a very addictive, collectible, beer-and-pretzels game.  I even use the ships for RPG representations of ship combat (ship minis).  It's also been expanded into an RPG (PiratesoftheSpanishMainRPG) licensed by Pinnacle (Welcome to Pinnacle's Weird Website!).


----------



## El Mahdi

NewJeffCT said:


> I like it - though, I notice they stole a few names (Arabella is from "Captain Blood" no?)




Yeah.  They shamelessly steal names from everywhere.


----------



## Jack the Red

The Green Goblin

The (insert sea/caos/thievery god name here) Wrath


----------



## Mallus

Walknot said:


> Chronic:  Sloop Dog



That's great!

And thanks... if I ever get a chance to play the hip hop pirate I made up -- Irate P. tha Pi-rate G -- I now have the perfect name for his ship.

Here's my suggestion, _The Ocular Bastard_. It's the ship of the Crimson Orb, a beholder pirate.


----------



## Silver Moon

El Mahdi said:


> Yep, that's the Pirates Collectible Pocketmodel game from WizKids (WizKids - Pirates of the Spanish Main).  It's a very addictive, collectible, beer-and-pretzels game.  I even use the ships for RPG representations of ship combat (ship minis).  It's also been expanded into an RPG (PiratesoftheSpanishMainRPG) licensed by Pinnacle (Welcome to Pinnacle's Weird Website!).




Addicted to this form of 'plastic crack' myself.   At some point next year I'll be running a major pirate module where approximately 300 of the ships will be in play simultaneously.   Tentatively calling the module "Battle of the Five Navies".


----------



## ProfessorCirno

Roll Fizzlebeef.

Blast Hardcheese.

Rip Steakface.

Bob Johnson.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

*More Ships:*

The Toothsome Wench
Roger's Folly
The Drunken Mermaid
The Hellwind
The Suicide King
The Fancy Lass
Stormcrow
The Disgraced Lord
The Sea Hawk
The Fang
Devil-Ray's Daughter
Fortune's Bastard
The Wandering Star

*
More Pirates:*

Dead Jim Kreel
Seven Fingers Connie
One-Eyed Jack ()
Eric the Sea-Wolf
Langston Longpig
Sir Ailthwaite DeWhitt, Corsair
Ten-Cannon Kelly
Priest


----------



## defendi

My standby pirate ship name is "The Bucket of Blood."


----------



## Kid Charlemagne

I think Skull & Bones has a really long list...


----------



## Stoat

Seventh Sanctum has both a Pirate Ship Name Generator and a Ship Namer:

Seventh Sanctum - Pirate Ship Name Generator 

Seventh Sanctum - Ship Namer

It also just generally kicks ass.


----------



## Haffrung Helleyes

Here are some pirate ship names from the Savage Tide Adventure Path:

Hellfish
Brine Harlot
Sea Witch's Curse
The Hag
Stygian Shark
The Kraken

I think I like Brine Harlot the best, of these.

Ken


----------



## NewJeffCT

Stoat said:


> Seventh Sanctum has both a Pirate Ship Name Generator and a Ship Namer:
> 
> Seventh Sanctum - Pirate Ship Name Generator
> 
> Seventh Sanctum - Ship Namer
> 
> It also just generally kicks ass.




thanks


----------



## El Mahdi

ProfessorCirno said:


> . . . Bob Johnson.




Come on.  Everyone knows his real name is Richard.


----------



## DarkKestral

Pirates:

"Redclaw" Black
"Sharksail" Cooper
Robert "Pistoleer" Hull
Julius "Left-For-Dead" Santos
"Gutstab" Jones

Ships:

The Merry Widow
The Maiden's Promise
The Happy Mermaid
The Bird of Paradise
The Petite Queen
The Grinning Lady
The Pacifica


----------



## NewJeffCT

DarkKestral said:


> Pirates:
> 
> "Redclaw" Black
> "Sharksail" Cooper
> Robert "Pistoleer" Hull
> Julius "Left-For-Dead" Santos
> "Gutstab" Jones
> 
> Ships:
> 
> The Merry Widow
> The Maiden's Promise
> The Happy Mermaid
> The Bird of Paradise
> The Petite Queen
> The Grinning Lady
> The Pacifica




Thanks - some good ones.  Didn't realize I was also prepping for Talk Like A Pirate day as well!


----------



## Mallus

Regular pirates:


Ezmeranza de Gallo, aka The Scarlet Harbinger, captain of the _Scorned_.

Bradento of Bradento, aka The Dread Pirate Brad, captain of the _Unreasonable Force_.

Airship pirates.


Plundarr, the Barbarian Pirate, captain -- nominally -- of the_ Serenity Ow_.

Abimelech Aquilla-Fuga, captain of the _Blackbird_. He's a Dragonborn with a set of enormous, and broken, mechanical wings, useful only as melee weapons.


----------



## roguerouge

Golden Fortune
Fortunate Dreamer
Lucky Siren
Lucky Star
Fortune's Pearl
Lucky Pearl
Lucky Strike
Fortune's Favor
Fortune's Wavesong
Luck's Lady
Providence
The Main Chance
The Lady's Enterprise
Dauntless Endeavor
Defiant 
Jolly Empress
Blessed Havoc
Chance Discovery 
Stingray


----------



## Howndawg

Har maties! 

The Raging Queen.

Just because some SNL fan has to say it.


----------



## roguerouge

How about Robert Goodyear's fleet, The Lucky Pierre, The Bonestorm and The Jolly Roger?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

The Alexi Sails


----------

